# Routing Plywood Edges



## beemerbob (Sep 10, 2004)

For economical reasons I made several adjustable bookends for Christmas presents. I was satisfied with the overall appearance, but I had to do some serious sanding to get rid of router tearout.

I realize that I am routing edge grain. There are probably some good ideas on how to use a 1/2 inch roundover bit and reduce the end grain tear out on 1/2 inch Baltic Birch Ply. Can anyone help?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

You can give this a try it works for me, I made a quick and easy jig out of some hardwood and put it a NEW utility blade that is screw (in two spots) to the stock and just hangs down a bit from the bottom of the sled jig. 

You just press down and drag it down the stock and it cuts the plywood about a .010" deep right at the edge of the round over ,the bit cleans the blade cut right up but it's real hard to see the blade cut once you sand the stock a bit.

You can also make more than one or two passes with the SHARP router bit but plywood just likes to rip out.
 nasty stuff sometimes )

Bj


----------

